# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Не удается подключиться к прокси-серверу

## Константин Харланов

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с проблемой. Поставил программу "YAC". Так как она было полностью на eng, толком не понимал что нажимал. Но все так радостно светилось зеленым, что я подумал "все нормально". Как я понял я почистил реестр, и сделал проверку на вирусы. После чего, в браузере (хром). Не могу зайти ни на один сайт. Пишит (читать заголовок). Нашел способ, в настройках отключить использование прокси сервера. Сделал, помогло. Все заработало. НО, все страницы стали открываться ОЧЕНЬ медленно, многие сайты прогружатся долго либо только на половину, не загружаются картинки на сайтах и т.д. Как я понял сам интернет в порядке. А вот в браузере беда. Помогите пожалуйста люди добрые.Что я напортачил? Как все вернуть? Заранее огромное СПАСИБО.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------


## Константин Харланов

Вот

----------


## thyrex

isafe, browsemark удалите через Установку программ

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
QuarantineFile('C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\PirritSuggestor\RegFltrX64.sys','');
 DeleteService('RegFltrX64');
 SetServiceStart('GamesRS', 4);
 DeleteService('GamesRS');
 SetServiceStart('Update BrowseMark', 4);
 SetServiceStart('Util BrowseMark', 4);
 DeleteService('Util BrowseMark');
 DeleteService('Update BrowseMark');
 SetServiceStart('iSafeService', 4);
 DeleteService('iSafeService');
 SetServiceStart('IePluginServices', 4);
 DeleteService('IePluginServices');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Default settings protector\dsp.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\ProgramData\Sysconfig\Sysconfig.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Super Fitch x86\SuperFitch_x86.exe','');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\programdata\iepluginservices\pluginservice.exe');
 QuarantineFile('c:\programdata\iepluginservices\pluginservice.exe','');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\windows\temp\pirritupdater.exe');
 QuarantineFile('c:\windows\temp\pirritupdater.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\users\user\appdata\local\temp\out.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Officecompiler\Officecompiler.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Microsoap File Manager\MicrosoapFileManager.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Loadmnge32\Loadmnge32.exe','');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\gamesrs\gupdater.exe');
 QuarantineFile('c:\program files (x86)\gamesrs\gupdater.exe','');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\gamesrs\gupdater.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\windows\temp\pirritupdater.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\programdata\iepluginservices\pluginservice.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\PirritSuggestor\RegFltrX64.sys','32');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','Adobe Flash Player SU');
 DeleteService('Wpm');
DeleteService('IePluginService');
DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\PirritSuggestor', '*', true);
DeleteDirectory('C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\PirritSuggestor');
DeleteFileMask('c:\program files (x86)\gamesrs', '*', true);
DeleteDirectory('c:\program files (x86)\gamesrs');
DeleteFileMask('c:\programdata\iepluginservices', '*', true);
DeleteDirectory('c:\programdata\iepluginservices');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Пофиксите в HiJack


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://search.delta-homes.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1402607701&from=wpm0612&uid=WDCXWD3200AAKS-00YGA0_WD-WCASE017009970099&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://webalta.ru/search
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.delta-homes.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1402607701&from=wpm0612&uid=WDCXWD3200AAKS-00YGA0_WD-WCASE017009970099&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.awesomehp.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1395280421&from=amt&uid=WDCXWD3200AAKS-00YGA0_WD-WCASE017009970099&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.awesomehp.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1395280421&from=amt&uid=WDCXWD3200AAKS-00YGA0_WD-WCASE017009970099&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://webalta.ru/search
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:9880
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D5FEC983-01DB-414a-9456-AF95AC9ED7B5} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {09900DE8-1DCA-443F-9243-26FF581438AF} - (no file)
```

Пришлите карантин согласно *Приложения 2* правил по красной ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин* вверху темы

Сделайте новые логи

Сделайте лог полного сканирования МВАМ

----------


## Константин Харланов

Доброе утро, я сделал все как вы сказали, кроме первого "isafe, browsemark удалите через Установку программ". Я не совсем понял что нужно сделать. И в папке "карантин", у меня пусто. Вообще не чего нет. Я что то не так сделал?

----------


## Vvvyg

Выполните скрипт в AVZ:

```
begin
 TerminateProcessByName('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Super Fitch x86\SuperFitch_x86.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Microsoap File Manager\MicrosoapFileManager.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafetray.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc2.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\ipcdl.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('C:\ProgramData\Firewall Integrity Checker\FirewallIntegrityChecker.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Default settings protector\dsp.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('C:\ProgramData\Disk Analysis\DiskAnalysis.exe');
 StopService('Sysconfig');
 StopService('Officecompiler');
 StopService('Loadmnge32');
 StopService('Host32manager');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeRKScanShell64.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iSafeKrnlBoot.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\ProgramData\Sysconfig\Sysconfig.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Officecompiler\Officecompiler.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Loadmnge32\Loadmnge32.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\ProgramData\Host32manager\Host32manager.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeNetFilter.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnlR3.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnlKit.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnl.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Super Fitch x86\SuperFitch_x86.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Microsoap File Manager\MicrosoapFileManager.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafetray.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc2.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\ipcdl.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\ProgramData\Firewall Integrity Checker\FirewallIntegrityChecker.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Default settings protector\dsp.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\ProgramData\Disk Analysis\DiskAnalysis.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\ProgramData\Disk Analysis\DiskAnalysis.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Default settings protector\dsp.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\ProgramData\Firewall Integrity Checker\FirewallIntegrityChecker.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\ipcdl.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc2.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafetray.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Microsoap File Manager\MicrosoapFileManager.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Super Fitch x86\SuperFitch_x86.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnl.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnlKit.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnlR3.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeNetFilter.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\ProgramData\Host32manager\Host32manager.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Loadmnge32\Loadmnge32.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Officecompiler\Officecompiler.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\ProgramData\Sysconfig\Sysconfig.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iSafeKrnlBoot.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\ExpressDownloader\TorrentExpress.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeRKScanShell64.dll','32');
 DeleteService('iSafeKrnlBoot');
 DeleteService('EagleX64');
 DeleteService('Sysconfig');
 DeleteService('Officecompiler');
 DeleteService('Loadmnge32');
 DeleteService('Host32manager');
 DeleteFileMask('C:\ProgramData\Host32manager','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Loadmnge32','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Officecompiler','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('c:\users\default\appdata\local\microsoft\super fitch x86','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('c:\programdata\disk analysis','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('c:\users\default\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\default settings protector','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('c:\programdata\firewall integrity checker','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Microsoap File Manager','*',true);
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe','*',true);
 DeleteDirectory('C:\ProgramData\Host32manager'); 
 DeleteDirectory('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Loadmnge32');
 DeleteDirectory('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Officecompiler');
 DeleteDirectory('c:\users\default\appdata\local\microsoft\super fitch x86');
 DeleteDirectory('c:\programdata\disk analysis');
 DeleteDirectory('c:\users\default\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\default settings protector');
 DeleteDirectory('c:\programdata\firewall integrity checker');
 DeleteDirectory('C:\ProgramData\Sysconfig');
 DeleteDirectory('C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Microsoap File Manager');
 DeleteDirectory('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe');
ExecuteSysClean;
ExecuteWizard('TSW',2,2,true);
ExecuteWizard('SCU',2,2,true);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.
Выполните в AVZ скрипт:


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory+'quarantine.zip');
end.
```

В папке с AVZ появится архив карантина quarantine.zip, отправьте этот файл по ссылке "Прислать запрошенный карантин" над над первым сообщением в теме.

Выполните 2-й стандартный скрипт в AVZ и прикрепите к своему следующему сообщению файл virusinfo_syscheck.zip.

----------


## Константин Харланов

Карантин закинул. Вот лог

----------


## Vvvyg

Загрузите систему в безопасном режиме.

Выполните в AVZ скрипт (заранее сохраните текст скрипта в файл!):

```
begin
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafetray.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc2.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc.exe');
 TerminateProcessByName('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\ipcdl.exe');
 StopService('iSafeNetFilter');
 StopService('iSafeKrnlR3');
 StopService('iSafeKrnlKit');
 StopService('iSafeKrnl');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\ipcdl.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafesvc2.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('c:\program files (x86)\isafe\isafetray.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\curlpp.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iCommu.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\ipcproxy.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeDisp.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeEngine.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnlCall.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\isafemc.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafenpf.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\isafepxy.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\isaferpt.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\isafesopt.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\isafeupbiz.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSvc.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSvc2.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\libcurl.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\libpng.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\ouilibx.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\sqlite3.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\decexp.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\fgui.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\lsf.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\message.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\psmgr.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\quarantine.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\tsc.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\twsdk.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\unrar.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\w32tools.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\tws\zlib1.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\zlib1.dll','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnl.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnlKit.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeKrnlR3.sys','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe\iSafeNetFilter.sys','32');
 DeleteService('iSafeNetFilter');
 DeleteService('iSafeKrnlR3');
 DeleteService('iSafeKrnlKit');
 DeleteService('iSafeKrnl');
 DeleteFileMask('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe','*',true);
 DeleteDirectory('C:\Program Files (x86)\iSafe');
ExecuteSysClean;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

После перезагрузки сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS, только программу скачайте  отсюда.

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *19*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

